#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Differences between Wireless and Fixed Telephone Networks,wireless and mobile communication,topic pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

In the fixed telephone network, each subscriber loop is fixed, and a  twisted pair connection is provided between a subscriber and the central  office CO, or in some cases, several subscribers are connected to the  concentrator, which is connected via a trunk connection to thecentral  office CO





  Similar Threads: Personal Communication Services/Networks (PCS/PCN),wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Merging Wireless Networks and the PSTN,wireless and mobile communication,best notes download Introduction to Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,notes pdf download Cellular Telephone Call,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

----------


## sparkgates

Thanks. In networking this two main point are necessary to learn the basic different between wired and wireless network  both are inter connect with each other so we need to understand both of the basic knowledge in networking sector.

----------

